
SchemeBBS - kristianp
https://textboard.org/
======
mark_l_watson
It has been a while since I looked at anything in the MIT Scheme dialect.
Really readable code.

In the 1980s, I did a one weekend self imposed hackathon while the rest of my
family was out of town. I took my highly hacked version of OPS5, written in
Common Lisp by Charles Forgy, and converted it to MIT Scheme. It worked but
was slow.

~~~
kristianp
Were you a VAXer?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I used VAX and Dec 10, then got a Xerox 1108 Lisp Machine.

------
mhd
And it's for MIT scheme, not the most common platform these days...

------
methehack
'It was written in the hurry of a lone hackaton [sic]'

I love that -- it's like an inversion of Russell's paradox. This statement is
true.

